# dar un examen libre/rendir libre



## mariente

Hola!
¿cómo digo en italiano dar un examen libre o rendir libre? me refiero a aprobar una materia sin cursarla, dando un examen final . Gracias


----------



## sabrinita85

mariente said:


> Hola!
> ¿cómo digo en italiano dar un examen libre o rendir libre? me refiero a aprobar una materia sin cursarla, dando un examen final . Gracias



*(Dare un) esame da non frequentante.*


----------



## mariente

da non frequentante? que vendria a ser litaralmente? ¿que no es frecuente?


----------



## irene.acler

mariente said:


> da non frequentante? que vendria a ser litaralmente? ¿que no es frecuente?



"Da non frequentante" significa que no frecuentas  el curso (es decir, que no lo cursas), y solo das el examen al final.
"Da frequentante" en cambio se refiere a alguien que ha frecuentado todo el curso.


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> "Da non frequentante" significa que no frecuentas  el curso (es decir, que no lo cursas), y solo das el examen al final.
> "Da frequentante" en cambio se refiere a alguien que ha frecuentado todo el curso.



Il verbo "frecuentar" non si usa tanto in spagnolo in questo contesto. Non è incorretto ma suona molto strano. Si direbbe più "asistir", "cursar", "hacer". Una frase come "¿Qué curso frecuentas?" non è normale in spagnolo; invece "¿Qué curso haces?", "¿A qué curso vas?" sono frasi normali.  Anche le espressioni "curso presencial/ no presencial". Per gli esami abbbiamo "exámenes oficiales" - "exámenes por libre/ exámenes libres".

In altro, mi suona anche stranissima la frase "dar un examen", sebbene suppongo che questa sia l'espressione normale in Argentina. In Spagna diremmo "hacer un examne". In italiano? Dare/fare un esame?


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Il verbo "frecuentar" non si usa tanto in spagnolo in questo contesto. Non è incorretto ma suona molto strano. Si direbbe più "asistir", "cursar", "hacer". Una frase come "¿Qué curso frecuentas?" non è normale in spagnolo; invece "¿Qué curso haces?", "¿A qué curso vas?" sono frasi normali.  Anche le espressioni "curso presencial/ no presencial". Per gli esami abbbiamo "exámenes oficiales" - "exámenes por libre/ exámenes libres".
> 
> Tra l'altro, mi suona anche stranissima la frase "dar un examen", sebbene suppongo che questa sia l'espressione normale in Argentina. In Spagna diremmo "hacer un examen". In italiano? Dare/fare un esame?



Ah vale, muchas gracias..efectivamente no sabía si el verbo "frecuentar" es tan frecuente en español!!
En italiano se dice "fare un esame"; a decir la verdad yo escucho también "dare un esame", pero no sé si es una forma regional de la zona donde vivo. De todos modos, yo creo que se pueden decir ambas las expresiones.

Ah, ahora me doy cuenta de que antes Sabrinita ha escrito "dare un esame", entonces creo que en efecto ambas son correctas.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sí bueno, aquí lo normal es "Dare un esame" pero se usa también la expresión "fare un esame". 
En el lenguaje formal se dice "sostenere un esame".

Por lo que se refiere a "*esame da non frequentante*", como ha dicho Irene, eso no quiere decir que el examen no es frecuente, sino que en italiano se dice:
*frequentare*= *cursar, ir a clase*, por lo tanto "non frequentante (<-- adj.)" sería algo como "persona que no va a clase".


----------



## Luis Anselmi

Cecilio said:


> Il verbo "frecuentar" non si usa tanto in spagnolo in questo contesto. Non è incorretto ma suona molto strano. Si direbbe più "asistir", "cursar", "hacer". Una frase come "¿Qué curso frecuentas?" non è normale in spagnolo; invece "¿Qué curso haces?", "¿A qué curso vas?" sono frasi normali. Anche le espressioni "curso presencial/ no presencial". Per gli esami abbbiamo "exámenes oficiales" - "exámenes por libre/ exámenes libres".
> 
> In altro, mi suona anche stranissima la frase "dar un examen", sebbene suppongo che questa sia l'espressione normale in Argentina. In Spagna diremmo "hacer un examne". In italiano? Dare/fare un esame?


 
tambièn "presentar un examen".


----------



## Cecilio

Luis Anselmi said:


> tambièn "presentar un examen".



Io direi "presentarse a un examen", con il verbo riflessivo.


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, cuantas formas hay para expresar la misma idea!!
Todo esto es muy interesante!


----------



## mariente

irene.acler said:


> Ah vale, muchas gracias..efectivamente no sabía si el verbo "frecuentar" es tan frecuente en español!!
> En italiano se dice "fare un esame"; a decir la verdad yo escucho también "dare un esame", pero no sé si es una forma regional de la zona donde vivo. De todos modos, yo creo que se pueden decir ambas las expresiones.
> 
> Ah, ahora me doy cuenta de que antes Sabrinita ha escrito "dare un esame", entonces creo que en efecto ambas son correctas.


 
Anchìo ho imparato "fare un essame" in italiano, mah è normale "dar un examen" in spagnolo di Argentina


----------



## irene.acler

mariente said:


> Anch'io ho imparato "fare un esame" in italiano, ma è normale "dar un examen" in spagnolo di Argentina


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Bueno, cuántas formas hay para expresar la misma idea!!
> Todo esto es muy interesante!


 
Una piccola correzione, irene.


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Una piccola correzione, irene.



Gracias Cecilio, es que no logro poner los acentos cuando escribo en el forum, no sé porqué..cada vez tendria que escribir todo en "Word"...


----------



## claudine2006

mariente said:


> Anch'io ho imparato "fare un esame" in italiano, ma è normale "dar un examen" in spagnolo dell'Argentina


Immagino sia per l'influenza dell'italiano.
In Spagna si dice "presentarse a un examen", come ha confermato Cecilio.


----------

